# My knife rack is finaly done



## heino (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello

i finally got the time to finish my knife rack today, i think it look good.
















There room for more 

what do you think..


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 14, 2014)

That empty spots in the rack are very painful to see. Now you need to buy three more knives and then start building second rack. 

Great job!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

Clean and simple----nicely done!


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice one, Heino! :thumbsup:

Looks like a nice design :wink: I should warn you, though, you will need to make at least one or two more ....


----------



## Birdie (Jun 15, 2014)

Clean, simple and functional


----------



## heino (Jun 15, 2014)

thank you all.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Mar 16, 2016)

I would cut a notch in the wood dowels that are on the blade side. It might keep the blade from falling out if the rack is bumped.
That could get painful if it happened.Nice design, I like how you display the blades.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 16, 2016)

I want to order one!!! How much for it!??&#128521;


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks great! I have a similar rack (that I didn't build) that I love.

Makes me want to build one.


----------



## Payton2634 (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks great. what kind of woods?


----------



## dough (Mar 21, 2016)

Cutting_Edge said:


> I would cut a notch in the wood dowels that are on the blade side. It might keep the blade from falling out if the rack is bumped.
> That could get painful if it happened.Nice design, I like how you display the blades.



I thought the same thing but I know a lot of clumsy people.

looks great though.


----------



## jessf (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out why he used paper towels for wall paper.

I do appreciate that all the grain in the all the pegs goes in the same direction. 



Payton2634 said:


> Looks great. what kind of woods?


----------



## Hattorichop (Mar 22, 2016)

If I were you I would add rare earth magnets in the blade side to help keep the knives in place


----------



## Kylej (Apr 24, 2016)

Very nice job now it makes me want to start building one.


----------



## mark76 (Apr 25, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

